# New Dilemma about 12 week old GSD



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

I am picking up my new puppy in a few days. My problem is, in the past, I have always had tons of time to be with the puppy's I had and not be taken away from them with other distractions or errands. Now, I do not run the same kennel environment and I will be forced to leave the puppy in the crate for a couple times each day, only lasting about 1 hour each time, or take the puppy with me in the car each time I go out.

What would be the best choice?
I want to raise this puppy as a working/personal dog.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Although I would prefer (for me) to take the dog with me, neither of those would create problems. I would make sure the pup has it's final shots before to much exposure.


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks Bob, I hope to be able to take her with me too. I guess that will initially depend on her being comfortable in the vehicle. She is supposed to have received her second shots before I pick her up. But you are very right about exposure before all the shots are completed. Thanks.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sit in the car in the driveway and have fun. Short, happy rides in the car to nowhere! 
Some dogs take naturally to a car. Some need a little work. It's rare to find a dog that, for no reason, hates the car.


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

The car and puppies is where I have had many problems in the past. Only one puppy I picked up and took home was relaxed and easy going. His nature throughout adult life stayed the very same. Great dog. The other pups I picked up when purchased, all vomited and where scared. So they took a little time to trust the vehicle later. I have been preparing the vehicle for this little girl. I guess experience is finally paying off (I hope). I have layed down a thick bed of washable blankets, have a fresh-cooked dog bone with marrow and am not putting this one in a crate to travel, but rather have laid the back seats down and she will have the whole of the vehicle (except the driver's front) to lay and relax and chew her bone. I hope it works.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I am not sure what your question is exactly, but so what if you leave the dog in a crate? Taking them all the time leads to problems, like separation anxiety. I can't imagine an hour or so a couple times a day would make any difference at all. If it did, I would get rid of it. My bet is the pup won't care.

As far as feeding a puppy on it's first car ride........are you nuts?


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Um, I agree with Jeff here. I'm not sure what you're concerned about, really. 

:?:


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

The reason I am concerned is because each dog I had in the past I was able to stay at home with from day one. They all learned to crate train and be left alone with no problems at all. Eventually they all could be fully trusted and showed no separation anxiety either. But I did this slowly. From day one, I would introduce the crate, I had a custom made larger house crate. I would put the puppy in and lay on the ground at the crate door and keep close to them to prevent initial crate fear/anxiety. With each crating session I would park myself further away from it and when they were showing comfortability I would leave the room all together for longer periods each time. I trained them to stay alone in the house outside of the crate the same method. That is why I am concerned, I obviously had the time to do this slowly and do not know the type of bonding and trust and confidence result I will get from crating immediately rather than slowly.
As I stated earlier, it is a bone for the car ride home, not food. I have given each and every new puppy a bone at home on their first day. One to give them a pleasureable chew item, and more importantly to build the temperament of not being possessive of absolutely any item they take in their mouth or guard when near. I don't mind possessive from strangers, but I won't have a dog who is possessive when I approach an item or food near them. It's no different than teaching the dog that I am allowed to touch any part of their body at any time, I teach from day one, that I am allowed to remove or recall any item or food at any time. It has worked for me with every dog. So the bone on the ride home is just giving it one hour ahead of schedule to my normal puppy routine, just to keep her mind off the first car ride.

If there is something I really should know, that would suggest this could be a mistake I am very willing to hear why


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi Liz, Are you worried because you will not have the time to do this process as gradually as you did in the past? If so, I wouldn't worry about it. Dogs adjust very quickly, plus he can't miss what he hasn't had. As long as you act like it's no big deal, then it will be no big deal for the dog too. Problems arise when owners make such a big fuss, get tense, etc.. The pup doesn't know what is wrong, just knows you are anxious, so he gets anxious. Also remember comforting a puppy when it cries is not a good idea. The dog learns he will be rewarded everytime he starts crying, pacing, howling, whatever!


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

The worst thing you are doing is giving a cooked bone.Stick with raw!

I dont see anything to worry about.A couple of hours isnt going to hurt the pup.This talk about separation anxiety worries me.I have had quite a few dogs and have never seen this.Maybe I have and didnt know it.I could care less if the pup cries when I have to leave,they will get over it.I would never worry about a pup or dog getting this sep thing so much that I didnt want to spend too much time with the pup.You cant spend too much time with them.
I have also never had an issue with the truck.It is where all my dogs would rather be.They spend alot of time there anyway.I did have a crazy Mal that tried to eat his way out of the truck to go bite something.

Bottom line is that these should not be issues.They never even cross my mind.It sounds like you do way more for your pups than most people do or are capable of doing.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh boy, I didn't realize she was talking about cooked bones. Please don't give that pup cooked or dried out bones. They are a lot more dangerous to the dogs health than being left alone in a crate!


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

I didnt want to come down on someone..that wasnt my intention.I remember when I was a kid we always fed cooked bones to dogs.I dont remember ever having a problem.
Its not just the splintering but also you are cooking out some of the nutritional value.I personally dont like to feed bones without meat on them either.Anyway I just didnt want Liz to think we are ganging up on her.I sometimes come across wrong anyway..  

I asked a banished friend that you all know well how she would get a pup used to a vehicle and she replied "put it in the car and drive away". :lol: I concur! ROFLMAO  :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I was editing my reply to be far softer when you posted, and mine disappeared. My fault, but I'm not sure what I did. :lol: 

Anyway, obstructions and splinter punctures are 6 to 10 times more likely with a cooked bone than with a raw one, depending on which vet web site you read. And it certainly can happen with raw bones, just far less likely.

And I definitely remember feeding cooked leftover bones to many a dog, so I can only say that we do what we know, and it generally comes out OK.

Better not to feed cooked bones, though. They are much more brittle.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Greg Long said:


> I sometimes come across wrong anyway..


How could anyone with that signature photo ever come across wrong???! :lol:


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

Connie,

If you only knew THAT dog (which isnt mine) you would have a very different opinion. :wink: 

People still look at me like Im a criminal or something when I tell them I would never feed my dogs cooked bones.


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

Please, everyone take this in a good way. The bone thing, oh yes I know that cooked bones are way dangerous compared to a raw chicken bone for instance. I let the dog chew off the dry cooked meat that is on the outside of the bone, and whatever bone marrow they couldn't get out I take a knife and dig it out for them and feed it to them. Then the bone goes in the garbage. One of my first dogs showed me how bad it was to leave the bone with them after the good stuff was gone. She shredded it up and it made me feel like I had just planted steel splinters inside of her. When I saw what the dog could do to the bone, I always took them away when the good stuff was gone.
So no worries there, lol.
The pup was so great on the way home today. She only stayed awake and whined a little and then fell asleep content for the rest of the ride. 
Anxiety, well this is going to be a good challenge for me. She bonded the minute we got in the house. So far she's been with me the whole day. Right now she is under my desk Sleeping. I will be taking her in the car with me for a while. She is the type to do this with. She's a "man stopper" dog. I can tell already, not quite the same type of drive as the other dogs I had. I love her already.
Crate training will start on the weekend when I don't have to drive anywhere. But from Wednesday to Friday I have a pretty hectic schedule with going places (short trips). I am posting her pics in a moment.
So far things are great. I haven't had any other dog bond this strong and quickly before. She's great.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

What a great start to what I am sure will be a wonderful relationship!


----------

